# which of these planers & joiners would you buy?



## nubie (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm about to buy my first planer and joiner and have ~$400-$500 to spend for each. 

First, I'd like too hear from those who have one of these models. But I'd like to also hear comments from you experienced woodworkers. 

I am a woodworking beginner/novice and plan to do more of it when I retire.

Planers
Delta 12 1/2" TP305
Delta 13" 2 speed 22-580
Dewalt 13" DW735

Joiners
Rigid JP0610
Jet JJ 6OS
Jet JJ-6CS
TD 10052
Delta JT360

Thanks,
nubie:help:


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

Speaking from experience I can recommend both the DeWalt DW735 planer and the Jet JJ-6CS jointer. 

My DW735 is going on 3 years old and has yet to give me any problems I'd recommend buying the optional infeed/outfeed table or building something similar yourself as they really help in eliminating snipe. As much as I'm pleased with the performance of the planer itself, I'm even more pleased with how easy it is to change the knives on this planer. For me, ease of daily maintenance ranks right up there when I evaluate the purchase of a tool.

I've only had the Jet JJ-6CS for a short period of time but so far no complaints. I don't think you'll be disappointed with either of the Jets or the Ridgid.


----------



## RJAngel (Mar 8, 2008)

I've had the Delta 22-580 for a couple of years now and I'm quite happy with it. If you buy this planer, definetly get the 'dust connector' as well for another $20. It really have been included w/the planer itself.

FWIW, I'v been planing mostly ROak, WOak and Cherry.

Ron


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have the Dewalt 735 and love it. Actually planed about 60-70 bdft of black walnut today that was 12" wide and it never bogged down at all with me. I built this planner stand/table for mine and it works great.


----------



## jistincase (Apr 10, 2008)

I have the rigid 13 inch planer and I like it a lot. Easy to change the blades, (they come with an extra set) and very good price. Right out of the box it had virtually no snipe and with a couple of twists on the in and outfeed table it pratically disappeared. It has a lot of nice features that you find on some of the more spendy models like preset depth and cutter lock. Chip ejection is good and it work great with just a shop vac. It is a little noiser than some. For a beginner it is a great place to start. I worked for a Dewalt service center and some of the Dewalts kept coming in with broken gears that drive the feed rollers. We kept thinking that the customers were just trying to take too much material off but found out that they had a problem with the tempering of the gears. That was a few years ago so no doubt that has been fixed. The Dewalt definantly is a nice machine if you got the bucks.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The Delta TP305 does not have a cutterhead lock and will snipe more than the planers that do have one....like the TP400 (former 22-560), 22-580, or DW735. I'd also keep my eyes peeled for a deal on a DW734, Makita 2012, or Ridgid. My 22-580 with 2 speeds has been great, but the DC was a little better on my 22-560.

The Jet closed stand is a nice jointer, and so is the Ridgid for the money. The Delta JT360 has a smaller motor and a flimsier fence than the others...it'll do the job but has a few disadvantages compared to the others. Those with open stands are harder to put on a mobile base. Did you look into any Grizzly jointers? The last I knew the Rikon was on sale at Woodcraft for $400.


----------



## Graphiti (Mar 29, 2008)

I got a delta JT360 about a month ago from Lowe's, paid about 350 for it. I love it. That said, it does have a slightly small motor but it seems to have no problem cutting a full 6" cut even in hard Maple and Purple Heart. I do take light cuts, about 1/16" per pass, but this is just personal preference. I did a test cut at 1/8" on a five inch piece of oak and it cut like butter. It also runs very quietly, as far as bang for the buck I think it's hard to beat.

I have a delta portable 12 1/2" planer that's about 9 or 10 years or so old that has served me very well, it has a cutter head lock, I'm not sure if the TP305 does or not. The overall design looks very similar to mine. Again, for the money it's a really good planer, but it is a single speed planer running at 26 FPM. That is pretty fast and requires a fair bit of sanding to get rid of all traces of planer marks, which sometimes don't show up till the finish goes on. It's for this reason I'm currently planning to get the Dewalt 735. With 3 blades and a slow finish speed I think it will be worth every penny. I've been asking about it on the power tool forum and have gotten lots of replies, generally all very good. In the end I'm planning to set up my delta to remove the bulk of wood then finish cut on the Dewalt to reduce wear on the 735's blades. As far as the delta goes I've planed 1000's of board feet of very hard oily woods like Purple heart, Babinga, Ebony, Madagasgar Rosewood, Hard Maple and Cocobola, and it still runs like new. It's definately a tough little planer.

I hope that's helpful, They should come up with a test drive program for power tools, It sure would make deciding what to buy easier.
All the best, Randy.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

firefighteremt153 said:


> I have the Dewalt 735 and love it. Actually planed about 60-70 bdft of black walnut today that was 12" wide and it never bogged down at all with me. I built this planner stand/table for mine and it works great.


 
Nice planer stand firefighteremt! Do you have any more pics. I would like to build one like that.:thumbsup:


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

follow this link http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=3556


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thank you firefighter!


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I have the Delta 121/2 inch Shopmate planer. Thhis is a very nice lightweight planer at an inexpensive price. I have used mine a lot, and so far have not had to resharpen or turn the blades. If you are going to stay hobbyist, and not go professional, I would recommend it as a first planer.

Gerry


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

The TP305 doesn't seem to have the cutterhead lock that the older model had.......... I have the older one and LOVE it......


----------



## arthur dent (Apr 26, 2008)

I have a Grizzley G505 which I think was a good value for the money.

http://www.grizzlyindustrial.com/products/12-1-2-Planer/G0505

You should definitely get a dust collector hook up no matter what planer you buy. The chip production capacity of a planer is truly awesome!
AD


----------



## crafter1956 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Planers*

I have had quite a bit of experience with planers- I have a Grizzly 20", a delta 15", a dewalt 13", & a delta 12". I have had very good service with the deltas, & the dewalt- been using the 12" delta for about 10 years still running strong- the thing with the delta 12, 12 1/2, or 13" planners is they have reversible blades, this is a big plus & saves on blade cost. 

http://www.toolbarn.com/product/delta/TP305/ 
ttp://www.amazon.com/Delta-22-580-13-Inch-Benchtop-120-Volt/dp/B0000648AS


----------



## crafter1956 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Joiners*

I mostly use my craftsman joiner- I have had very good service with it , I also have a small ryobi for smaller jobs, it also does a good job. 

www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00921705000P?vName=Tools&cName=Bench+Power+Tools&sName=Jointers%2C+Planers+%26+Shapers


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

I know it`s going to be hard ,but try to buy once! Light industrial USA made in the 1940s. There are some very nice Swiss/Gremany machines...Cannada...Inca etc. I have a Boice/Crane 12" planer, all steel with quick drive disingauge...oil caps and zerk fittings. I can plane down to 1/8th" no sweat... very nice and dependable machine. It`s on steel wheels and is very heavy! I paid $500.00 for it. Rick


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Also, look for 8 to 12" joiner...nice to flat join before planing.


----------



## Rich Aldrich (Apr 26, 2008)

I have had the Jet JJ-6CS for about 7 years. I have had two problems with it and Jet was not able to help with either of them.

First, the lock for the fence broke - the lock that holds the fence at 90 degrees to the beds. Jet was unable to help me with the part as it was back ordered. I am an mechanical engineer, so I redesigned the lock mechanism to get rid of the stress concentration. That was probably the reason the part was back ordered. I offered to sell my redesign to them.

Second, vibration was a major issue. I ended up replacing the belt with the Power Twist belt and made the vibration livable. I still have a slight chatter in the jointed edge of the wood. Again, Jet was unable to help me with the vibration issue.

My experience with Jet has not been good :wallbash: and I am not sure when I will purchase another Jet product.

As for the planer, I have heared good things about the DeWalt 735. I actually own a 2012NB Makita. I really like the performance. I probably would have purchased the Dewalt, but it came out after I purchased the Makita.

I try not to brand bias. I like to ask others opinions as you have here to determine the best purchase. Each time I buy, I start with an open mind for each brand and narrow things down by others experience. However, when I have a bad experience with a brand, I am really hesitant to give them another chance. The payback on my tools takes a long time because woodworking is a hobby as it probably is for many of you.


----------



## Packrat (Apr 1, 2008)

*Planer*

I had a Penn State Industries Super 125 for about 18 years. I did burn out one motor after planning about 800 bd ft of pine that was still slightly green. It did a good job for me but I don't know if it is made anymore. I now have a dewalt 735 and that is a super planer. I have only had it for 6 months but I do think it is the best out there for the home shop. Don


----------

